# Destroying The Great Wall



## Rosemary (Aug 30, 2007)

BEIJING (Reuters) - Sand storms in northwest China are reducing sections of Great Wall to mounds of dirt and may cause them to disappear in about 20 years, state media said on Wednesday.


The Great Wall, which was chosen last month as top of the new seven wonders of the world, snakes its way across more than 6,400 km (3,980 miles) and receives an estimated 10 million visitors a year.

China's Wall becoming less and less Great | Environment | Reuters


----------



## Nik (Sep 2, 2007)

Ah, that's the mud-brick zone.

Sad, but there it goes...


----------



## woodsman (Sep 3, 2007)

TRAGIC.
The great wall always held a great facination for me and I've not seen it yet, but possibly in a coupla undred years it could just be another legend our grand children are hearing about.


----------



## iansales (Sep 3, 2007)

You must have long-lived grandchildren


----------



## woodsman (Sep 3, 2007)

Well being an elf helps


----------



## Harpo (Sep 3, 2007)

It's possible.  Suppose a very young man now fathers a son in 60 years time, who in turn fathers a son at the same age.  then suppose that grandson doesn't hear about the Great Wall until he's in his eighties.  Possible, but not likely.

I've walked along the touristy bit near Beijing, probably the most amazing place I've ever been.


----------



## Fake Vencar (Sep 3, 2007)

'tis quite amazing that it has stood preserved as it is at such a great length for this amount of time. But all things fade eventually


----------



## Somni (Sep 3, 2007)

Now I cannot find the reference anywhere, but a while ago I read about using a polymer to preserve exposed archealogical work from increased acid rain etc. Would this be practical for a section of the Great Wall, or would only preserving a section not be worth it?


----------



## scalem X (Sep 3, 2007)

The biggest part of the so called great wall are just big piles of sand. Furthermore, there are lots of sections, it's not even one wall. Most tourists only go and see the parts that are built in stone, after all the other parts are just remains of what would have been say a heap of mortar. (they were never anything more than that)
It's no wonder that they disappear over time, but they are not very likely to be restored. They could rebuild it, but I fear there are better things to do than make piles of sand for no particular reason


----------



## woodsman (Sep 3, 2007)

I spend a lot of time makeing piles of sand for no particular reason... 
However I didn't realise it wasn't all stone as such untill today, which is a bit of a blow. Ruined one of my childhood dreams.


----------



## scalem X (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm sorry to spoil the dream woodsman.
You did hear about santa, didn't you?


----------



## woodsman (Sep 3, 2007)

*WHAAAAAAT!!*

*Nooooooo*


----------



## Allegra (Sep 3, 2007)

Harpo said:


> I've walked along the touristy bit near Beijing, probably the most amazing place I've ever been.


 
You surprise me, Harpo. 

I don't believe what they claimed. The sandstorm has been blowing from the northwest desert for ages and the Great Wall has been standing there for over 2000 years. It's long and tall and as we all know the only construction work that can be seen from the space. Now they are telling us in 20 short years just because some wicked wind the giant dragon-like wonder will disappear entirely? I absolutely refuse to believe it! I'm more concerned of the damages caused by the 10 million visitors per year.

Shall we make a bet?


----------



## scalem X (Sep 3, 2007)

lol allegra! You surprise in a weird way.


> It's long and tall and as we all know the only construction work that can be seen from the space.


Lol, seen as it is only as high as an appartment building at the highest point, it's not very likely to be visible from space. Just an urban legend I fear. (cripes am I spoiling childhood dreams here at a fast rate:s)
We're not talking about the parts of the chinese wall like this:
high wall
but about the wall like this (photo by Ann Heirman):


----------



## woodsman (Sep 3, 2007)

Scalem you're an evil, evil person, Curls up and cries.
Thats a good picture though, behind that link so thanks for that!


----------



## Allegra (Sep 3, 2007)

scalem X said:


> lol allegra! You surprise in a weird way.
> 
> Lol, seen as it is only as high as an appartment building at the highest point, it's not very likely to be visible from space. Just an urban legend I fear. (cripes am I spoiling childhood dreams here at a fast rate:s)
> We're not talking about the parts of the chinese wall like this:
> ...


 
Fair enough Scally. In case you have any questions about the 'high wall', I have the counterpoint ready:

BBC NEWS | Asia-Pacific | Great Wall visible in space photo


----------



## scalem X (Sep 3, 2007)

But where's the picture? If anything is to be seen with the naked eye, it would be the yangtze river, which is situated inroughly the same region.
Maybe the guy has super-vision.


----------



## Allegra (Sep 3, 2007)

Take your pick, Scally. 

great wall from space - Google Image Search


----------



## scalem X (Sep 3, 2007)

Lol allegra, half say you can and the others don't. Depends how good your eyesight and how far in space maybe. Will remain a mystery until I get up there. Technically anything would be visible (so I agree), but I fear it's a where's waldo on world size scale though.


----------



## mosaix (Sep 4, 2007)

Harpo said:


> It's possible.  Suppose a very young man now fathers a son in 60 years time, who in turn fathers a son at the same age.  then suppose that grandson doesn't hear about the Great Wall until he's in his eighties.



Anorak!


----------

